# preparing a skin?



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been wondering how to prepare a skin.(raccoon,skunk,badger,etc.)

Please Help!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This manual is one of the easiest and best to follow. It covers most of the common animals a person in America will encounter. Follow what it says and don't try and short cut on any part. You will have higher quality furs and will reap the benefits by doing what the book says.

http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/pelthandling.pdf

Good Luck!


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks this should help a lot. Now to find an animal to skin!!!!!


----------

